# Urgent cgv Apple store



## christo-67 (23 Novembre 2012)

Je m'explique ! J'ai acheter un iPad 4 16 le 2 novembre Aujourd'hui je voit son prix baisser de 10% sur la FNAC en gros le 32 moins cher que mon 16! 


Ma question et je peut le ramener et me faire rembourser ? Vue que y a des cgv spécial Noël ?... Qui autorise un retour pour un produit acheter  du 27 octobre au 25 décembre ... Je suis en plein dedans ! Mai sur l'article de macg y a marquer Apple store en ligne ! Ça marche pour les boutique aussi ??? 




Merci de me répondre ! Ça me sauverait la vie =D


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Novembre 2012)

Le délais de rétractation est dépassé quelque soit ton mode et lieu d'achat. Tu ne peux donc plus rendre ton achat et te faire rembourser.
Tu es victime de la dure loi des promos !
Ceci dit, acheter début novembre sans imaginer que le "Black Friday" et les promos de fin d'années sont proches et vont amener des promotions n'est pas très futé !


----------



## christo-67 (23 Novembre 2012)

lit ca tu comprendra !

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/257946/apple-store-les-conditions-de-retour-special-noel-reactivees

mai bon c'est que 50E moin cher aufaite et pas 100 comme je le penser

Je me suis fait avoir par la pub fnac qui afficher un 32 a 506E mai c'est un IPAD 3 ! 
Moi j'ai un 4 alors je le garde car pour la différence de prix ca vaut pas le coup de faire tout ça et puis j'ai une wrapsol a 30E dessus donc pour 20E 
c'est pas rentable ...

âpres franchement pété un produit qui a 3semaine je trouve ça idiot !!!


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Novembre 2012)

Et malheureusement, dans ton cas, tu n'as pas acheté sur l'Appstore !


----------



## christo-67 (24 Novembre 2012)

Mai en Apple store ( strasbourg ) je pense que c un extrême de celui du net mai les magasin on les même consiste je suis sur ! 

Mai bon mon problème et régler ...


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2012)

christo-67 a dit:


> Mai en Apple store ( strasbourg ) je pense que c un extrême de celui du net mai les magasin on les même consiste je suis sur !
> 
> Mai bon mon problème et régler ...


.... euh.... c'est de l'Alsacien?

J'ai un peu de mal à décrypter ta phrase :rose:


----------



## Gwen (24 Novembre 2012)

Je cherche aussi °_°


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2012)

christo-67 a dit:


> Mai en Apple store ( strasbourg ) je pense que c un extrême de celui du net mai les magasin on les même consiste je suis sur !
> 
> Mai bon mon problème et régler ...



le début je crois comprendre...
"Mai en AppleStore..."  Noël sur la paille

la suite, je n'ai pas encore trouvé 
Qui se lance?


----------



## Tox (24 Novembre 2012)

Les produits Apple sont rentrés dans le rang et il est devenu très intéressant de les acquérir chez de grands distributeurs. Un exemple parmi d'autres : iPad 4 moins 10% et paiement en six fois sans frais, offre proposée au moment de la sortie du produit, qu'il soit en stock ou sur commande. A quoi bon payer plein pot ?


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Novembre 2012)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h04 ----------

@ Tox:
Sans frais (ou presque !) ne veut pas dire sans contraintes ni sans préoccupations:
Bien souvent ces "grands distributeurs" officient au travers de Stés de crédit auprès desquelles tu es obligé d'ouvrir un dossier (avec souvent à tes frais le coût de l'assurance du crédit) avec fourniture classique de documents ad-hoc.
Bien entendu le "grand distributeur" prend à ses frais le coût principal du crédit.
En fin d'opération tu dois bien vérifier que le retrait automatique de l'assurance sur ton compte bancaire s'arrête bien....


----------



## Tox (24 Novembre 2012)

Rien de tout ça en Suisse pour Manor, par exemple, qui est "Apple reseller" et qui deux fois par an fait 10% sur tout ce qu'ils distribuent. Ils émettent une carte de crédit sans frais annuels qui permet un règlement en six fois sans frais... et c'est tout ! 

Apple officie auprès d'une société de crédit en Suisse. Là, c'est de suite un peu plus compliqué, mais pas de surassurance obligatoire et pas de frais de dossier lorsqu'en décembre, Apple propose le 10 fois sans frais. C'est d'ailleurs à ce moment en générale que je m'équipe pour les machines BTO.


----------

